
Huawei’s TinyBERT Is 7X Smaller and 9X Faster Than Bert - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/huaweis-tinybert-is-7x-smaller-and-9x-faster-than-bert-2fbe76f03974
======
elcomet
This is similar to DistilBert and DistilGPT2 by HuggingFace

[https://medium.com/huggingface/distilbert-8cf3380435b5](https://medium.com/huggingface/distilbert-8cf3380435b5)

